# Windshield Condensation inside car



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Is this normal? I see it right at the bottom, in the center of the windshield. A good amount too. It is currently between 5C-15C daily here. I have the climate control set on auto. Can anything be done to resolve this problem?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I do not think it is normal to be on the inside of the car. I am thinking that the winsheild might not be sealed good anymore so it might be letting condensation get in. I cannot think of any other reason this could happen. I hope you get it resolved and good luck.


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

BOLTS said:


> Is this normal? I see it right at the bottom, in the center of the windshield. A good amount too. It is currently between 5C-15C daily here. I have the climate control set on auto. Can anything be done to resolve this problem?


turn the defroster off minutes before parking the car for any extended period, it is the water vapor in your car condensing on the cool spot.


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

rtype11 said:


> turn the defroster off minutes before parking the car for any extended period, it is the water vapor in your car condensing on the cool spot.


I'm actually not using the defroster. I am just using the "AUTO" option. Usually set on 24C.


----------

